# Red BSH Female - 18 months (unneutered)



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

I know of a Red BSH female available if anyone is interested.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fiji444 said:


> I know of a Red BSH female available if anyone is interested.


Have you got a picture of her and also do you know if she like's other cats.
What is her personality like?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope she will be spayed before being rehomed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think she will be. I saw her on Preloved.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh dear - that is sad


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

I know. I am getting the other one but cannot have both so if anyone is interested I can let you have the details. My one will be neutered as soon as possible. I am hoping to get her looked at tomorrow at my vets but they only have slots now for tomorrow when I phone in the morning so have to be up early to get one! They are up to date with their vaccinations, worming and flea treatment. They won't be coming with their papers though.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is Beautiful:001_wub:
If only she was older She is the same age as my Archie and Chloe.
I don't want them all the same age.

I hope she finds a loving Home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

She is lovely. However as soon as I saw the other one I knew I had to have her. If I had more space and money then I would have had both. 4 is my limit though and am still hoping to do a little bit of fostering but know I cannot keep any of my fosterers. I will have a 14/15 year old, 5 year old, 18 months and a kitten so plenty to keep me busy. I was planning to have another kitten but as soon as I saw her I knew I had found the cat I was looking for. I am not sure what I am going to call her yet as I do not like her current name of Pimms. Here she is so any name suggestions are welcome. I have come up with some names but have not settled on one yet. They are Freya, Willow, Agatha, Tuppence, Carlotta, Heidi, Melody, Orchid or Darcy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is the link for the Red BSH.

Preloved | female british shorthair ( red ) for sale in West Drayton, Middlesex


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

She is the same age as Cookie, is she really a BSH


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Which one? The first advert said they had their GCCF papers but after being messed around decided not to sell them with the papers. I was not worried anyway as I will keep her as a pet. I think my one looks like a BSH but maybe I am wrong!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Your link in post 9


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I was not sure if you meant the Red or Tabby. I can see the Red is not as round in the face as BSHs.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> Ok I was not sure if you meant the Red or Tabby. I can see the Red is not as round in the face as BSHs.


I would say they both look like BSH to me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Look british to me look at the eyes real round and colour is perfect she just looks tiny.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Look british to me look at the eyes real round and colour is perfect she just looks tiny.


Which suggests she has been bred from too much and too young and not allowed to grow properly 

She needs spaying now to be given a chance to grow.

Gracie has been polishing off her food today, and so have the others, they have in fact scoffed even more today than usual (probably because it's cold!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope she finds a nice home where she will be neutered as well. I feel sorry for her and will feel bad not being able to have her as well but I cannot save the world and sadly there will always be kittens/cats that need help and sometimes you have to put it to the back of your mind or it will drive you crazy. I won't sleep well tonight as I will be thinking about tomorrow and also I am going on a bit of a nostalgic journey too while I am in that area and am visiting the 2 roads where my Grandparents lived.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Look british to me look at the eyes real round and colour is perfect she just looks tiny.


Fair enough you know more than me. Just comparing her head with Cookie's.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Fair enough you know more than me. Just comparing her head with Cookie's.


Id say your cookie is probably better bred as she looks a fine example

That girl to me either looks very young or not of good type,maybe thats why they are giving her up as shes not big enough.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Girl. I am feeling really sorry for her!
If I hadn't got my too which are so close in age I would be so tempted.
The other thing is I would always in future before adopting get a health check at the local vets. After loosing Harley at the age of 3 I never want to go through that again.

I really hope someone on here will give her a loving home. She is still growing and with lots of love and care she will probably grow into a beautiful Red British short hair.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the tabby BSH here and she is very scared but I am giving her time to get used to the house and the other cats. She is lovely but still has no name yet. I was going to go for Orchid but I don't think it suits her now I have her here. I did not see the Red BSH but understand she is still available.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fiji444 said:


> I have the tabby BSH here and she is very scared but I am giving her time to get used to the house and the other cats. She is lovely but still has no name yet. I was going to go for Orchid but I don't think it suits her now I have her here. I did not see the Red BSH but understand she is still available.


Congratulations on your new Fur Baby. Can't wait to see some pictures.
As for the names, I think it's best to leave the naming till you have had her a few days. Then you will know what suits her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. She is going to the vets soon to have a check over so am hoping all will be well and there are no problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

She has been reduced to £50.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> She has been reduced to £50.


where is this little one?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

raggie doll said:


> where is this little one?


Preloved | female british shorthair ( red ) for sale in West Drayton, Middlesex


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Luz said:


> Preloved | female british shorthair ( red ) for sale in West Drayton, Middlesex


oh man not good, was hoping he/she was with a rescue or something


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Soooo tempting, she's so close to me, but mustn't get any more... not right now anyway... I hope someone can help her


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

She is so stunning. I hope she doesn't fall into the wrong hands   xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

I know I feel really bad that I could only take 1 of the 2 and it looks like she is keen for her to go as they did start off at £120 with their papers then dropped to £70 without papers and now £50. They were her dad's cats and he is ill so she has taken them on but because she has already got 2 cats and 2 dogs she cannot keep them. If only I had won a considerable sum on the lottery last night!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am right that although she has not been neutered she has not had any vaccinations?
Where is she keeping the cats cause on the photo it looks like she is out doors in a wooden run?

Maybe someone on here can put this in cat chat. ( I don't know how to do this) Some people might not look on the rescue site and just maybe someone will see her and she might get that loving home.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_that red girl is gorgeous,i do hope someone gets her and neuters her.then hopefully she will fill out and look more healthy . i hope noone buys her and breeds from her. _


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

jill3 said:


> I am right that although she has not been neutered she has not had any vaccinations?
> Where is she keeping the cats cause on the photo it looks like she is out doors in a wooden run?


She has not been neutered but I believe they are up to date with their vaccinations, worming and flea treatment. I asked for the vaccination card but she said she did not have it but would ask for it to be sent to me so I have sent her my address so will see if it turns up. I gave her some flea treatment and my vet gave her a worming tablet just in case. If I do not get the vaccination card then my vet will start her over again. I do plan to put her in the healthy pet club that my vets run for £10 per month (Betsy is also in it) and that will cover her for all flea treatment, worming and vaccinations plus 20% off neutering. Eric and Kizzy are not in it. She lives in a flat and only saw Hattie. I don't know where the other cats or dogs were.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _that red girl is gorgeous,i do hope someone gets her and neuters her.then hopefully she will fill out and look more healthy . i hope noone buys her and breeds from her. _


Me too. It does worry me her price has dropped to be honest. I don't know how to link posts but will try. Hattie is a well adjusted and confident cat and certainly has made herself at home here. My other cats seem to have taken to her a lot quicker than I thought they would.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Poppy has now been reduced to £40
She is such a lovely girl.
I would love to have her but Hubby doesn't want 3 cats the same age. I do agree with him but it's so hard


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Poor Poppy has now been reduced to £40
> She is such a lovely girl.
> I would love to have her but Hubby doesn't want 3 cats the same age. I do agree with him but it's so hard


Think the ad has disappeared now, apparently it has been "archived". Does that mean someone bought her?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh no poor Poppy. If she does not sell her at £40 in a few days she will no doubt reduce it again so before Christmas she may be free. Someone then may take advantage of her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Think the ad has disappeared now, apparently it has been "archived". Does that mean someone bought her?


It may have done. However when I first enquired about Hattie she removed the ad the next morning and then put up new ones so she may well do that so I will keep an eye out and see if she does.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is her new advert. Preloved | british shorthair female ( red ) for sale in West Drayton, Middlesex


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> Here is her new advert. Preloved | british shorthair female ( red ) for sale in West Drayton, Middlesex


looking at the ad again deffo not a girl good enough to breed from shes so tiny for 18 months.Maybe this is the reason she is up for rehome,if that was me though i would never let a girl go without a spay first.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have posted the link on Animal LifeLine in the "Animals of Concern" section


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks. I did not realise there was a place you could put ads up so will put up a couple myself.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Is there any way she can be snapped up from there and fostered by one of us?? catcoonz?? I would like to help in some way if I can too.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

its gone now


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

raggie doll said:


> its gone now


No she is still there. A new advert was put up. (post 39)


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

OK I can foster her I will also get her neutered but I would need help in finding her a home. 
Will any of you help me? Not sure where to start! I am in Leicestershire so
Might also need help in collecting her for me. If someone on here lives nearby her, than perhaps I can collect her from who ever, this Thursday. I have to drive down to Heathrow Thursday morning and I think she is not far from there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

That is lovely of you Jill to help her. I am happy to have her here until Thursday if things are sorted out. I would prefer to stay out of things as I do not really want to go to the lady's house again but would be happy to collect her from someone. I know this is not a great help but a start! She is not far from Heathrow. I am sure she would keep her for you until Thursday. I paid for Hattie when I collected her.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Fiji, I am sure you have good reasons for not wanting to go back to this house....but it really would be the easiest scenario for you to get hold of her asap before she falls into someone else's hands.
If I was your side of London I would pick her up myself but am a long way away.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i am quite happy to help the cat but i really didnt want to purchase her as i dont believe in paying for a cat to come into rescue.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Vicky from Animallifeline has left a message for the owner to call back


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Just wanted to say that there are some amazing people on this forum, restores my faith in humanity


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like she will be rehomed after all then as we also have a foster for her, will be good to know where she does end up but at least she will be safe either way.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> Vicky from Animallifeline has left a message for the owner to call back


Will have to wait now and see what happens between Vicky and the owners.
Hope we hear soon as to what's going on.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

the problem will be this lady wants cash for her, she will not give her up for free so unless animal lifeline is going to pay then they wont get her.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> the problem will be this lady wants cash for her, she will not give her up for free so unless animal lifeline is going to pay then they wont get her.


I would gladly give them a donation for her costs and neutering fees and maybe a few more people on here would like too also. Being xmas and all that

Will just have to wait and see what happens in the next few hours.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I have not heard any updates but have noticed she removed the advert and has now put a different one up.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> I have not heard any updates but have noticed she removed the advert and has now put a different one up.


What does the new ad say??


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had a look at this advert and to me it says the same.
I have had a sleepless night over all this.
I have just got my Hubby into fostering her and then I realised that when we got Archie he had a few problems and the corona virus came up. By then my other cat Chloe had been with him a couple of weeks.
I know my vet told me not to worry he will need further tests over so many weeks to see if it comes back positive again. This was back in February.
He and Chloe are both healthy cats but I would never forgive myself if I passed it on to a foster cat.
It was stupid of me not to realise sooner.
I think I will have to have a word with my vet to see if we can adopt another one in the future.
Maybe someone on here can advise me.
I have left a message for vicky on animal life to offer to pay for poppy if they can find her a forever home.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Poppy is also on Pets4Homes I just noticed. I have sent an email enquiring about her. I would really like another cat as a pal for Frank, although Frank is only 12 weeks now. Not sure if this would be good or now......


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

kimberleyski said:


> Poppy is also on Pets4Homes I just noticed. I have sent an email enquiring about her. I would really like another cat as a pal for Frank, although Frank is only 12 weeks now. Not sure if this would be good or now......


Oh Kimberley I have had British for the last 18 years and have introduced two 15 years to a one year old. They are quite easy to introduce.
Also poppy had a sister and so she would be use to other cats.
This would be the icing on the cake for Poppy.
She looks lovely. She might be small but I am sure that with a loving home she will blossom.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I have also had British for the last 7/8 years and have found them very easy going and adaptable. In Sept I added a 14 week old Maine Coon to the family, and my BSH was so accepting of him straight away and we've had no problems. Like Jill said, Poppy is used to other cats so it shouldn't be an issue for her. Frank is still young enough to take it all in his stride. Go for it, Poppy is beautiful


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes Brits are very easy to introduce, they generally like other cats.  
They can sometimes be a bit shy but I can't imagine them ever being aggressive or anything, they're too laid back!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Well they haven't emailed back as yet. I might ring this evening. Hopefully she hasn't gone although seems like she has been advertised for a while now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I did not know what to expect when I introduced Hattie to my cats but it has been so easy and apart from a bit of hissing and a tiny bit of growling (to start with) I have no problems. Hattie is very friendly and comes running up to me for a stroke and rubs herself against me and I have only had her since Friday. I am sure you will have no problems introducing Poppy to Frank Kimberley. I only left Hattie in her travelling cage for 5 minutes and they just hissed including Hattie and since then I have been 100% happy to leave them alone when I have been out for 2-3 hours at a time. Yes there is still the odd hiss but I just ignore it and it is normally Kizzy but she hisses at Eric and Betsy sometimes too. Hattie is growing in confidence every day. I am sure you would not regret having Poppy if she is anything like Hattie.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

kimberleyski said:


> Well they haven't emailed back as yet. I might ring this evening. Hopefully she hasn't gone although seems like she has been advertised for a while now.


She could be still at work.
Let's hope you get a reply very soon.x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I forgot to say please do not mention Hattie or I in any correspondence as she has my address (because I am hoping she will send me the vaccination card) and just in case I don't want any trouble. Thanks


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I forgot to say please do not mention Hattie or I in any correspondence as she has my address (because I am hoping she will send me the vaccination card) and just in case I don't want any trouble. Thanks


Don't worry I haven't mentioned anything about the forum or knowing she had a sister etc. still haven't heard anything yet.

Just happened to slip it in conversation with the OH. He said go for it! This is from the man who told me he didn't like cats and is now smitten with Frank!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I would definitely try and phone her and see if you have any luck that way. I notice you also live in Berkshire - it would be lovely if they were both in the same county!!!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I would definitely try and phone her and see if you have any luck that way. I notice you also live in Berkshire - it would be lovely if they were both in the same county!!!


Reading your post earlier about vets I think we prob use the same vets too lol


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Tried ringing but no answer on landline and mobile goes straight to answer phone. Guess I will just have to be patient!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I would just keep trying. It would be a very small world if you do use the same vets as me! Jenny is so nice. I would hate it if she ever left.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimberleyski said:


> Tried ringing but no answer on landline and mobile goes straight to answer phone. Guess I will just have to be patient!


It rather sounds as if she is avoiding someone...you or someone else? I hope not, the cat is SO sweet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought that too when I was trying to get Hattie as she seemed to be ignoring me but when I had just about given up, she contacted me. She told me she had been messed around by some people so may that is the reason. I am sure she will make contact tomorrow.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I thought that too when I was trying to get Hattie as she seemed to be ignoring me but when I had just about given up, she contacted me. She told me she had been messed around by some people so may that is the reason. I am sure she will make contact tomorrow.


NEWS: Poppy is still available. She replied via email. I have emailed back and asked if we could see her (and most probably get her) on Sunday morning. The annoying thing is my other half isn't available until Sunday morning. I could go tonight or Friday evening but he doesn't want me going on my own. Which I guess I can understand.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed for sunday then, keep us posted xxx_


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

She has said Sunday is fine but I don't have an address or anything yet, so fingers crossed!

This is all Fiji's fault lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend going on your own. The only reason I did was because it was during the day and I was still nervous. I am so pleased you have got a reply and you are getting her on Sunday. I am sure she will send you her address nearer the time. My fault?!!!!!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Ha ha you're fault because you posted the add and she's do god damn cute!

Have her address now so will be going Sunday morning. Am still trying not to get excited in case I am messed around or someone else goes to see her first. 

Will plan on getting her spayed in between xmas and new year hopefully if the vets are open.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sure she won't mess you around and if she does then that is not very fair as she told me she had been messed around as well so it would be a bit hypocritical if she does the same to someone else. I would ask her to put reserved on the advert until Sunday or ask her not to let anyone else see her until you do on Sunday just to cover yourself and give you some reassurance. Just say you have been messed around before and have your heart set on her. May be worth a try.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I am sure she won't mess you around and if she does then that is not very fair as she told me she had been messed around as well so it would be a bit hypocritical if she does the same to someone else. I would ask her to put reserved on the advert until Sunday or ask her not to let anyone else see her until you do on Sunday just to cover yourself and give you some reassurance. Just say you have been messed around before and have your heart set on her. May be worth a try.


To be fair her emails seem ok too so will see if she will reserve. Can't believe I'm going from no cats to 2 cats in a matter of weeks lol

What food was Hattie on do you know?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

She told me Whiskas. However when she first arrived she cleared the other cats bowls but has slowed down now and I think she may be at the bottom of the feeding pecking order as she does not seem that interested in whatever I put down! I have tried Felix, Whiskas, Sheba, dried food. I am sure she must be eating something as she is going to toilet but probably when I am not looking!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I have also increased by 2 cats in a matter of weeks. However I cannot have any more even though I have seen some I think I would love to have that cat but know I cannot. I am very content with my 4.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I might get a couple of pouches of Whiskas so her tummy doesn't get upset. 

Frank is on raw so will try to move her over to that in time. I have James Wellbeloved pouches, Lily's Kitchen kitten Wet. And I have Orijen Dry.

All my food is kitten at the moment, obviously apart from the raw. But to be honest she would probably be better off with the extra protein considering how small she is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a mixture at the moment as Kizzy is on senior food to see if that will help her, Betsy is on kitten food and Eric and Hattie are on normal food. To be honest I have been putting kitten and normal food down. Kizzy has been separated off so she can eat her food. I am trying to watch what Hattie eats as well by separating her off sometimes. It is a bit of a juggling act. I am sure she would benefit from some kitten food.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh what exciting news.
It's been a hell of a week on here!
Not sure how I seemed to get involved in all this
She is a lovely little cat and I am sure your little one will get on fine with her.
My latest introductions was this year. My 2 year old British girl and a 6 month old British Boy. When I got him home I popped him in a large cat/dog cage for a few hours and watched Chloe's reaction. No hissing So I opened the cage up and let him out. No problems at all!!

Can't wait to hear more news and pictures!!

PS Don't forget to put Poppy on your xmas pressy list


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Oh what exciting news.
> It's been a hell of a week on here!
> Not sure how I seemed to get involved in all this
> She is a lovely little cat and I am sure your little one will get on fine with her.
> ...


Lol with the amount of xmas pressies Frank has I think he can share them out! The good thing is too is OH decided he wanted to do Xmas day at ours so our little one could be at home with her new toys. 
So we only have parents over for the day, Which means we have no plans and can spend lots of time fussing over Poppy (who's name will change) and Frank.


----------

